# A story of no particular use other than to make you smile.



## rinksgi (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my pure Nubian billy,Andrew James when he was 3 weeks old. From the beginning, our Boxer,Jessie loved him. Jessie is a very good natured, nurturing dog. He worried about Andrew and spent quite some time cleaning his face and ears. Both of them would get in my lap and snuggle. At first we kept Andrew in a large dog kennel on the back porch with a wire enclosure, but it didn't take him long to figure how to use the fence to get on top of the kennel and jump over. A few days before Christmas we had a warm day and I left Andrew loose on the back porch while I worked on getting the Christmas tree into the tree stand. Andrew did not like being outside alone and cried, and you all know how pitiful baby goat cries are. Anyway, I was surprised when he bounded into my lap. "How did you get in?" I asked him and put him straight out. A few minutes later, he was in my lap again. This time I watched after I put him out. I was amazed and amused at what I saw. Jessie, the boxer was so upset at Andrew's crying that he had to help. I watched as Jessie walked slowly through the dog door. Then he slowly walked back through. On his third trip through, Andrew managed to slip in before the flap fell. Jessie was holding the door open for Andrew!! From that day on I used a phrase I never imagined I would "Jessie, stop letting the goat in!" Now Andrew is out with the big goats, but he has learned to come through the dog door on his own and I can't let him loose to get to the porch.
Here is Andrew:





Here is Jessie:





Here they are together-in my lap:


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 5, 2013)

How cute! I love it!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 5, 2013)

AwwAwww


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

That is such a sweet story!  only think better than goats or sheep...dogs!


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 5, 2013)

thank you for sharing, I needed that. :0)


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 5, 2013)

*Awwww so cute!!!   Thank you for sharing!*


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2013)

Give Jesse a treat! Give Andrew a treat! Awwww......give 'em both some more treats just for being so darn cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2013)

Awwwwwwe


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 6, 2013)

So darn cute, give them another treat, and thanks for sharing


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)

That is such a cute story!   Great pics too!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!   Wonderful story and what a sweet and smart dog Jesse is.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 7, 2013)

Such a cute story! And such a loving dog!


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks! he is am exceptional dog and has uncanny perception. He will watch me doing a task and then figure out how to help me. Once,I was trying to put my chickens up before dusk,alone. You know how difficult that can be. Jessie watched me for a few minutes, then took off after a stray hen, penned her up against a fence and held her down with his paw until I could get to her. She did not even have a ruffled feather. Now if I need help, I just say "Jessie, I need your help" and he puts them all right up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

My boxer/lab mix does the same. We say "Lucy- bring them home" and she will herd them, be it chickens or goats, to where we want them. She also keeps the flogging turkey in check and will chase the roosters off the hens if the hens are "protesting" the mating.
Our "blab" may be a mutt but she is very useful on the farm.


----------



## Dino (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## littlegoat (Mar 9, 2013)

Great story!


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 21, 2013)

That is a wonderful story!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Martin's Grove (Mar 21, 2013)

Such a cute story. Thanks for sharing.


----------

